# mod 25 - I have been told that we use the mod 25



## aprillee (Jan 8, 2013)

I have been told that we use the mod 25 to much.  I have some examples when we use the mod 25.  I would love input please.

example 1 - A sick visit a strep and flu test was done.

99213 - 25
87804 - QW
87804 - QW 59
87880 - QW

example 2  A wellcheck and the patient was also sick.

99394
99212 - 25
99173
92551
81003


----------



## TRoth74 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi, I'm still kinda new at this, but in senerio 1 you don't need a mod at all.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jan 8, 2013)

In the first scenario, you would not use the -25.  Personally, I would not append the -59 on the 87804.  Use -91 for repeat clinical lab test.

The second scenario is correct, with regards to the -25.


----------

